# Need help deciding on the right software for my event photography business



## picturephotos (Jan 2, 2012)

Hello,
I have an event photography business and I am wanting to do something different for my customers.  I want to get more creative with my photos and was wondering what ideas you had and the different programs I can investigate to see which I can use in a busy, quick environment.  I use windows and my camera is a nikon d300.  Thank you so much, Rita


----------



## djk (Jan 6, 2012)

I use both Lightroom and Photoshop, mainly Lightroom though


----------



## RyanSands (Jan 7, 2012)

Adobe Lightroom, Adobe Photoshop, Capture One Pro 6...and then a ton of actions & plugins for Photoshop. Your pretty much set, Oh and an awesome plugin to checkout is Topaz Labs DeNoise. You're welcome : )


----------



## gsgary (Jan 7, 2012)

here you go one of the best ExpressDigital Darkroom Editions


----------



## tirediron (Jan 7, 2012)

Are you looking for basic post-processing software, or something to produce a specialized effect?  Perhaps you could post some samples of what you do and links to what you hope to acheive?


----------



## usayit (Jan 7, 2012)

I have noticed a few of those studios run under the lifetouch inc conglomerate are using express digital software.  Seems pretty nice when I asked he photog to show me some stuff.  Seems pretty well packaged for a mix of features that are geared towards a business rather than pure photography.  It's not cheap and not sure how it would handle on site event type activities.


----------



## gsgary (Jan 7, 2012)

usayit said:


> I have noticed a few of those studios run under the lifetouch inc conglomerate are using express digital software.  Seems pretty nice when I asked he photog to show me some stuff.  Seems pretty well packaged for a mix of features that are geared towards a business rather than pure photography.  It's not cheap and not sure how it would handle on site event type activities.



it is perfect for event photography


----------



## picturephotos (Jan 10, 2012)

Thanks for all your ideas.  My website is www.pictureladyphotos.com  You can check out what I do and it's easy for you to know where I'm going with the new programs I'm needing for more creative look.


----------

